# Pork shoulder recipe.



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Any one have a recipe for smoke pork shoulder?
Greatly appreciated!

RL


----------



## KappaSig (Jun 20, 2005)

*Pork*

Unfortunately - I was in Tennessee for almost 3 1/2 years of my life - hard to find brisket - but plenty of pork

I learned - after a few trials - cook it the same as a brisket

Apple Cider vingegar and soy, some spices - overnight

get a good smoke going - temp about 230-245- 1 1/2 hours uncovered - wrap - cook another 3-4 hours depending on weight

I pour "clean" mariinde back over the pork before I wrap

Unwrap - cook another 20 minutes -

should "pull" apart with a couple of forks - cook less if you want to cut the pork into slices


----------



## tx064deer (Aug 7, 2005)

put in a pot or crockpot and cook like a beef roast with potatos, celry, carrots cook till meat starts to fall apart then take a head or 2 of cabbage cut in half lay it on top and let the steam cook it down into the rest makes for some good eatin.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Pork shoulders are very easy to cook and are very forgiving. I usually rub mine down with mustard and my favorite bbq rub the night before. If you are looking to make pulled pork, cook 1.5 hours per pound at about 225 degrees on your smoker. When the internal temperature hits 165 degrees, foil and cook until the internal temp hits 200 degrees (for pulled pork, you want to at least be around 195 degrees). Pull off of the pit and let the butt cool down some. Shred with two forks. That is some good eating there, but not as good as brisket in my opinion.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks folks,
ALL these recipe sounds great..but,it seem you guys favor more with using brisket.

RL


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I like brisket more, but a pork shoulder is way more forgiving. You almost cannot screw it up if you are paying attention. Briskets can be a little more difficult to do right. It is all good though.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Boy,that looks SOOOOO good!
You're Killin' me with those pics.

Thanks though,
RL


----------



## muleherder (Mar 7, 2006)

pics sure look good. I'm hungry. 

I agree pork shoulders are sure forgiving and good eating


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

muleherder said:


> I agree pork shoulders are sure forgiving and good eating


Yeah they are. Gotta love that built in thermometer, just cook it till the bone slides out easily and it's done! One of my favorite BBQ meats!

Jeff


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Hello Manintheboat,
I did really well with your recipe this past week-end..
Boy,was it good eatin'! thank you!

Best Regards,
RL


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

You are welcome. Pork butt is some fine eatin. I bet you are ready to fire it up and do another one. Barbequeing is how I get some of my best beer drinking done.


----------

